# Siemens Logo, Taster kurz und lang drücken 2 verschiedene Ausgänge ansteuern ?



## Juergen151 (26 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich dachte eigentlich das programmier ich mal ruckzug, will aber nicht so richtig klappen, ich möchte über einen Taster jeweils kurz oder lang drücken jeweils zwei verschiedene Ausgänge ansteuern über Stromstoßschaltungen ?

Kurz drücken Ausgang 1 Ein
Lang drücken Ausgang 2 Ein
Kurz drücken Ausgang 1 Aus
Lang drücken Ausgang 2 Aus

Schon mal Danke im Vorraus für eure Hinweise !


----------



## online (26 Juli 2009)

Hallo, denke du benötigst negative Flanke in kombination mit einen Timer der sagt ab wann lang ist. Für Stromstoßschalter mal suche bemühen.


----------



## knabi (27 Juli 2009)

Ich würde das so machen.....


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Juergen151 (27 Juli 2009)

Hallo Holger,

vielen Dank für deine Lösung, funktioniert wunderbar, ich habs gerade bei meiner Logo eingefügt, ich schalte damit meine Pollerleuchten auf der Terrasse, das Problem war halt das ich dort im Wohnzimmer nur einen Taster habe, aber so ist es sehr gut gelöst !

"Online" lag ja mit seinem Hinweis auch schon richtig, Danke.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Fux (28 Juli 2009)

Hallo Jürgen,

hier findest Du auch so ein Beispiel:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/products/02Applications/index.html
(ziemlich weit unten).
Ist aber ziemlich genau das, was knabi erstellt hat.


----------



## blaubarschbube (21 Juni 2010)

*Habe das selbe Problem*

Ich habe 4 Pollerleuchten und ein Haustürlicht. Jedoch nur einen Taster.
Pollerleuchten Q1
Haustürlicht Q2

Taster 1 Sek =  Q2 EIN
Taster 1 Sek =  Q2 AUS
Taster 3 Sek =  Q1 und Q2 EIN
Taster 3 Sek =  Q1 und Q2 AUS

Leider kann ich die Problemlösende Datei (lsc.)nicht öffen!
Kann die mal bitte einer von euch Profis als PDF oder so posten?

Bitte helft mir weiter!
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Juergen151 (21 Juni 2010)

Hallo Blaubarschbube,

anbei die Dateien, einmal als pdf + die Logodatei hab ich in .txt umbenannt !

Mfg Jürgen


----------



## blaubarschbube (22 Juni 2010)

Erstmal danke Jürgen für die rasche Antwort. Ich werde heute Abend versuchen das Programm an der Logo direkt einzugeben.

Ich werde berichten wenn es funktioniert. Danke nochmal


----------



## blaubarschbube (23 Juni 2010)

Danke, hat alles super geklappt! 
Das eingeben mit der Logotastatur hat schon ne weile getauert. Zum Schluss habe ich dann noch eine Schaltuhrfunktion und einen weiteren Eingang integriet.

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------

